# Partially submersing C. Pontederifolia?



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

So I have a C. Pontederifolia that is 10.5" tall from bottom of the pot to the tip of the plant. It is being grown emersed in my 20g that will be a Paludarium soon and I dont have enough height to put it in the land portion (7" from bottom of tank) so I was thinking, what if I capped the pot with some gravel and put it in the back of the water section. The plant would stick out of the water about 4" so would it keep sending out emersed leaves or transition back to submersed form?

Thank you :wave:


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds like a plan. and maybe put a few root tabs inside the pot as well! i had one that grew so fast and so crazy one time, it would stick out about 4 inches from my 75 gal...

post pics =D


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy crap thats huge! I wanna post some pics (ill probably start a journal soon) but I need batteries for my camera.


----------



## undertaker (Feb 24, 2007)

c. pontederifolia do well submerged.
the leaves become limpier though


----------

